# Total Honesty please - Colonoscopy in 1 week



## Janei (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,In 1 week, I will be having my prep day for my colonoscopy and I am terrified.They have sent me Sodium Picolax to take - 1 sachet at 8am and 2nd sachet at 4pm.What I really want is some total honesty on what to expect from this prep. There isn't much on the boards about Picolax and that seem seems to be what they use in the UK.So Please - anyone who has been through this, just tell me straight. I would much rather know if it causes horrible cramps etc etc, so am prepared. Thanks everyone.Jane xx


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Janei said:


> Hi all,In 1 week, I will be having my prep day for my colonoscopy and I am terrified.They have sent me Sodium Picolax to take - 1 sachet at 8am and 2nd sachet at 4pm.What I really want is some total honesty on what to expect from this prep. There isn't much on the boards about Picolax and that seem seems to be what they use in the UK.So Please - anyone who has been through this, just tell me straight. I would much rather know if it causes horrible cramps etc etc, so am prepared. Thanks everyone.Jane xx


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry to see no one has responded yet. I have no experience with this stuff, so can't answer. You may want to try the site <askapatient.com> they have some straight talk there. good luck. from my experience (many tests and preps), start earlier than they tell you. When they say start when you get home from work for an exam the next morning, I'm having a hard time making it to the place in the car. I usually come home from work at noon and start then. The food they say start 3 days early, i start 2 days earlier. I'm unusually cautious. You don't really cramp if there's nothing in there to move. And, I was told, when what is coming out is clear, you can stop drinking the prep. good luck


----------

